
Ask HN: What’s the best “maker” set to gift children? - cdolan
Hello - I’m looking for the best arduino (or similar substitute) set to gift some of my nieces and nephews, aged 12 and under.<p>I grew up with great toys that helped me build things, and I feel like in today’s world there is so much opportunity! Any and all recommendations are appreciated.
======
gus_massa
My daughter had a Snap Circuits Jr electronic Set when she was younger. It's
much simpler than an Arduino.

